# Reel in Michigan's Fisheries, February 2014 edition



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Reel in Michigan's Fisheries, February 2014 edition*

This quarterly publication is an outreach item to Michigan anglers to describe what the DNR's Fisheries Division does and why we do it. Specifically it highlights the work Fisheries Division employees are accomplishing on inland lakes and streams. Reel in Michigan's Fisheries will often showcase waters that are actively managed and provide the public with enhanced knowledge and the opportunity to access the wealth of information contained in survey reviews and management reports.

Check out brief descriptions about each story below. To read more, simply click on the corresponding link.








*Beatons Lake, a Gogebic County hidden gem*
The fisheries of Beatons Lake in Gogebic County have always been a bit difficult to manage. But the commitment of the DNR has helped to create a hidden gem that produces excellent panfish, bass and rainbow trout angling. Read about the activities the DNR's Fisheries Division has done since the 1920s turn this spot into a must-see.

Read the whole story!








*Want to fish Wayne County's Belleville Lake? Here's what you need to know!*
Many folks in Wayne County are familiar with Belleville Lake, a 1,270 acre impoundment. It is a popular destination for all types of recreators, but it can be a bit daunting for anglers due to its size and complexity. Thanks to a 2012 Status of the Fishery Report by the DNR you can gain some valuable insight!

Read the whole story!








*The dynamic story of northern Michigan's Black Lake*
While many anglers think of Black Lake as the ultimate spot to fish for lake sturgeon, it actually provides excellent fishing for walleye, northern pike, yellow perch, bass and muskellunge. Despite the prevalence of these species, walleye have proven difficult for the DNR to manage in this lake ? but it's not a species they're willing to give up on!

Read the whole story!








*The many options at Benzie County's Crystal Lake*
Is there anything Crystal Lake in Benzie County can't offer? From shore fishing for lake trout, rainbow trout and Coho salmon in the spring and fall to yellow perch in the middle of winter to Master Angler-size burbot ? there's no end to the opportunities anglers can pursue on this large lake.

Read the whole story!








*Fisheries Division Annual Report highlights accomplishments and activities of 2013*
The 2013 Fisheries Division Annual Report summarizes the programs and work completed in the past fiscal year (October 1, 2012 through September 30, 2013) by division staff in an effort to maintain and improve Michigan's fishery. The report categorizes the division's work within the five goals it developed as part of its five-year strategic plan, published in March 2013. These goals include:

1) Healthy Aquatic Ecosystems and Sustainable Fish Populations
2) Diverse Fishing Opportunities
3) Strategic Resource Partnerships
4) Strategically Focused Assessment and Decision Support Tools
5) Efficient Division Operations

The report also includes Fisheries Division's mission and vision, details on partnership efforts during 2013, and fisheries-related quick facts.








*Activities of Lake Erie & Northern Lake Huron showcased in annual newsletters*
Newsletters detailing the fisheries management activities of Southeast Michigan, Northeast Lower Peninsula, and Eastern Upper Peninsula are now available online.

The 2014 Lake Erie Management Unit (LEMU) newsletter focuses on egg-take efforts; fish rearing, stocking, aging and disease monitoring; lake and stream surveys; special projects; and other activities.

The 2014 Northern Lake Huron Management Unit (NLHMU) newsletter includes information on fisheries surveys, Atlantic salmon rearing, habitat protection, walleye rearing and stocking, education and outreach efforts, habitat enhancements, and links to Status of the Fishery Reports.











More...


----------

